# Files & folders showing up as Unix Executable files



## brownebear1683 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi

I have a Western Digital 1TB hard drive which is formatted to work with my iMac and Windows laptop. Which worked perfectly. I recently bought a refurbished Macbook pro and plugged the hard drive into it and now some of the files and folders are showing up as unix executable files with zero KB. Also when I plugged the hard drive back into my Windows laptop, some files and folders are longer working. They have a white file icon instead of a folder one and they say 0KB.

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

"Capture.PNG" kind of looks like folders to me. I'd run diskutility and scan and repair issues, as well as permissions.


----------



## brownebear1683 (Jan 10, 2016)

fishscene said:


> "Capture.PNG" kind of looks like folders to me. I'd run diskutility and scan and repair issues, as well as permissions.


Cheers for the reply. I'll give that a go.


----------

